

Creating an Effective Elevator Pitch: A Guide for Startup Companies - vs2
http://venturesocially.tumblr.com/post/1235807426/creating-an-effective-elevator-pitch-a-guide-for

======
da5e
This url will get you the entire article including the 12 points mentioned.
<http://venturesocially.tumblr.com/tagged/elevator_pitch>

